# is this to small



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

I went into bcf yesterday and got a shimano sienna 4000 for $60. I got home and showed my dad and he thinks it might be to small for catching samson and others in 60m of water.


----------



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

Would a 6000 size reel be better


----------



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

The sambos while be between 5-25kgs. And a brought some 30lb braid.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Are you planning on catching them off a boat on the wrecks / reefs?
I'd say you need far more serious gear for that. 
From a yak, things may be diferent but those big sambos are serious contenders.
Sambos are like kings. Not usually big runs but straight into the reef.


----------



## ajbigfish (Sep 16, 2013)

Off the boat on the reefs


----------



## hijacker (Oct 26, 2013)

The 6000 is better for you to use


----------



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

Penn 560 would be ideal for this.

4000 is ok if you are using 15-20lb fine braid.

If you are using cheaper braid it will be thicker hence less capacity


----------

